# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  آراغونيس سعيد لغياب بيرلو

## غسان

عبّر مدرب منتخب إسبانيا لكرة القدم لويس آراغونيس الخميس عن ارتياحه لغياب اندريا بيرلو عن تشكيلة إيطاليا التي ستواجه إسبانيا الأحد المقبل في فيينا في ربع نهائي كأس أوروبا 2008، معتبراً أنه "عنصر مهم".

وقال آراغونيس خلال مؤتمر صحافي إنه لا يعلق أهمية كبرى على غياب جنارو غاتوزو عن هذه المباراة.

وأضاف "أقر بأن بيرلو لاعب كبير جداً. لكن القول إن غاتوزو هو كذلك أيضاً فأنا لا أتفق مع هذا الرأي. إيطاليا تملك كثيرين مثل غاتوزو لكنها لا تملك إلا بيرلو واحد"، مشيراً إلى أن غياب بيرلو بداعي الإيقاف لا يعني على الإطلاق تأهل إسبانيا إلى نصف النهائي.

وأوضح "بيرلو هو المعد المبدع، بينما تمتلئ صفوف إيطاليا بلاعبين يجيدون الدفاع مثل غاتوزو. لكن قد يمر بيرلو بأوقات سيئة، ومن سيحل محله قد يقدم مباراة العمر ضدنا".

ونصح المدرب العجوز لاعبيه بعدم التركيز على المهارات الفردية لدى إيطاليا وإنما على قدرتهم على اللعب بروح الفريق، وقال "هناك 23 لاعباً إيطالياً وكلهم جيدون تم اختيارهم من قبل مدرب (روبرتو دونادوني) يتمتع بحكمة كبيرة جدا. أنا لا أولي اهتماماً للمهارات الفردية وإنما للمنتخب الإيطالي ككل ولفريقي أيضاً".

سلوك راموس
من جهة أخرى نبّه أراغونيس مدافع المنتخب وريال مدريد، بطل الدوري، سيرخيو راموس إلى سلوكه. وأوضح اراغونيس بعد ظهور صورة له مع راموس في أحد المقاهي في الصحافة المحلية، انه كانت له محادثات مع اللاعب بخصوص سلوكه خارج الملعب.

وقد أثار الطرفان الموضوع نفسه بعد الحصة التدريبية استعدادا لملاقاة ايطاليا. وقال اراغونيس "إنه شخصية كبيرة ومحترف كبير. لقد تبادلنا انطباعاتنا. عليه أن يتفهم بعض الأمور التي استطيع بخبرتي أن انقلها إليه. عندما يكون الإنسان لاعب كرة قدم عليه أن يبقى مستقيما على كل الأصعدة. أحياناً يقوم بأعمال ليست جيدة، لكن ذلك لا علاقة له بما يقدمه في الملعب".

وقد نشرت صحيفة سويدية الجمعة الماضي صورة لراموس وهو في احد المقاهي، وعلقت عليها "انه يستعد للمباراة في احد الحانات"، ورد اراغونيس انه لا يولي أهمية لهذه الصورة ودافع عن لاعبه الذي تم تصويره خلال يوم راحة منحه المدرب للاعبين.

وصرح اراغونيس "خلال يوم حر، يستطيع كل لاعب أن يفعل ما يشاء"، ناصحا راموس وزملاءه "ألا يتركوا أنفسهم في موقف مشابه في المستقبل حتى لا تعكر مواضيع بعيدة عن الرياضة صفو المنتخب".

----------


## غسان

لا شك ان غياب بيرلو مؤثر .... لكن امبروزيني وكامرونزي قادرين على التعويض

----------


## العالي عالي

سوف تكون مباراة صعبة على اسبانيا حتى بغياب بيرلو

----------

